
Product Launch Checklist - yarapavan
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1T_dtCX9uMUohPLwF8U8k0G2JVvb90qdkO65UH3Ah1qI/edit#gid=0
======
yarapavan
The blog post covering the checklist -
[https://medium.com/@tanyajohnson/product-launch-
checklist-84...](https://medium.com/@tanyajohnson/product-launch-
checklist-8483105f82f3#.y8u9vas9)

Are there such open product launch checklists available that you are aware of?

